# I created an Excel Spreadsheet to help Calculate N-Ext and Granular Application Rates



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

I like doing things in Excel and have created a spreadsheet to help when calculating applications of N-Ext and granular products. I wanted to share this in case some of you would find it helpful. I would appreciate any feedback and if there is anything that would be nice to be included. Ultimately, I am just wanting to try and help out. If no one else uses it I am still going to use it for my own applications.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1II0T_bgXG7Weul9aJJNRBJQcnIOatx2U/view?fbclid=IwAR0WNynrVMILus48oCzBhrYwUan0y7b2tmle4WcEi0exOm00Qdi8oS0mINc

*To use the calculators in a general sense you will at least need to know your overall square footage. To use the application calculators you will need to know the specific footage of the different zones.*

When it comes time to throw down I have been filling in the calculators and printing them out. It makes it super easy to have all of my app/mix rates on a sheet right there in the garage with me. Just pour/weigh and go.

*In the spreadsheet:*
N-Ext:
- Input the footage for each zone and the mix rate and it will tell you how much concentrate to use. (Helpful for zones that are random footages.)
- Input the product cost, size, and mix rate and application area and it will tell you yield, number of applications, and cost per application. (Good to help justify the initial investment and also determine how much product you will need to order.)

Granular:
- Input the N-P-K rate, lbs of mineral per zone, and footages for it to tell you how much of your product you will need to apply to get your desired mineral rate (and also see how much of the others you will be putting down). There are also sections for insecticides, herbicides, fungicides, etc. (Helpful for when you want to apply a specific N/P/K rate and not the rate prescribed on the bag.)
- Input product cost, weight, NPK%, and application area and it will tell you bag yield, pounds needed per zone, bags needed per zone, and cost per application. (Allows calculation based on N/P/K rate and will let you get the appropriate number of bags and not run short. Also helpful for determining cost per application.)


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

Your Excel app looks like it was very well done. I was able to look at it and I can definitely see a benefit to using it an d logging applications in one place,

For some reason I was unable to download the spreadsheet and plug in my landscape information. Excel and Google Docs only let me view and not inject my info. It appears to be locked. If you are willing to fully share the spreadsheet please let me know how. I will gladly post my opinions and results when I can.


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

Bkeller500 said:


> Your Excel app looks like it was very well done. I was able to look at it and I can definitely see a benefit to using it an d logging applications in one place,
> 
> For some reason I was unable to download the spreadsheet and plug in my landscape information. Excel and Google Docs only let me view and not inject my info. It appears to be locked. If you are willing to fully share the spreadsheet please let me know how. I will gladly post my opinions and results when I can.


Thanks.

I will see if there is a way to link to the file and not have it open it in Google Docs so that it can be downloaded easier. I was able to click the "pop out" button and then download when it opened in a new tab. From there I clicked "enable editing" at the top and it worked as it should.

I do have the pages protected so someone doesn't inadvertently edit a cell that doesn't need to be edited and screw everything up for themselves.

Try again to download and I will see if I can link it differently.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Look for Share and export and then make a copy. You want your own copy of that file.


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

g-man said:


> Look for Share and export and then make a copy. You want your own copy of that file.


Were you able to get it to work?


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have down loaded several times. Get a file that opens but will not allow me to add my data. Column A.....is jammed to the left against the left edge and is tiny. I can't add any sq footage. None the cells allow me to enter data. Could be just me being to anxious and I am missing a step but 6-or 7 attempts give the same disappointing results. When I click on the image on your post nothing happens. Only by clicking the top right corner do get the option to go to Google Docs....where I get the same thing. From there I try to download as a Excel file and get the same....a file that opens but will not allow me to add data. I am a Macintosh user and have a Microsoft account ( I have all the apps) and I use Excel every day.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ri22o it does work.

@Bkeller500 once you open it, in google Docs, you need to go to file and Make a Copy. You cant edit the file Ri22o shared because that's his copy. Once you create a copy for you and save it to your cloud drive or locally, then you can edit it.


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

Bkeller500 said:


> I have down loaded several times. Get a file that opens but will not allow me to add my data. Column A.....is jammed to the left against the left edge and is tiny. I can't add any sq footage. None the cells allow me to enter data. Could be just me being to anxious and I am missing a step but 6-or 7 attempts give the same disappointing results. When I click on the image on your post nothing happens. Only by clicking the top right corner do get the option to go to Google Docs....where I get the same thing. From there I try to download as a Excel file and get the same....a file that opens but will not allow me to add data. I am a Macintosh user and have a Microsoft account ( I have all the apps) and I use Excel every day.


When you open the document in Excel is there a prompt at the top to enable editing?



g-man said:


> @Ri22o it does work.
> 
> @Bkeller500 once you open it, in google Docs, you need to go to file and Make a Copy. You cant edit the file Ri22o shared because that's his copy. Once you create a copy for you and save it to your cloud drive or locally, then you can edit it.


Thanks. It's hard for me to confirm because it's my account and it will let me do anything I want.


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

Made some changes to the granular calculator sheet.

There are now separate areas for N, P, and K. Each one will let you input the N-P-K of the product and, based on the app rate you want for a specific mineral, will also tell you how much of the other minerals you will be applying.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@Ri22o is "N-Ext" those select brands you listed? Newbie question, I know. Had to ask.

Thanks for the file!


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

turfnsurf said:


> @Ri22o is "N-Ext" those select brands you listed? Newbie question, I know. Had to ask.
> 
> Thanks for the file!


N-Ext is the brand, the ones listed are specific products they offer.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Ri22o said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > @Ri22o is "N-Ext" those select brands you listed? Newbie question, I know. Had to ask.
> ...


I've seen that name in several threads. Are they considered _the_ standard in terms of fertilizers?


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

turfnsurf said:


> Ri22o said:
> 
> 
> > turfnsurf said:
> ...


I wouldn't say they're the Totino's of pizza rolls, but they are one of the more popular liquid fertilizer brands/products (and soil amendments).

I went with them because there is a lot of information on YouTube and other sites on how to use them.

(Full disclosure, I don't know any other brand that makes pizza rolls, so I don't know if that's a valid analogy.)


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

I found an error in some of my calculations on the granular calculator in the last revision. The errors did not effect application rates/weights, only the applied amount of the other minerals being put down with the mineral you were basing your application rate off of. You will need to download the new version.


----------

